# Rusti Guitars Custom Build



## congalocke (Aug 19, 2018)

Just put in a custom order with Claudio and thought I'd share the progress with this site considering I found him here.
SO. EXCITED.

Paradox Radiused Top
N° of Strings 7
Scale 25.5"
N° of Frets 24
Fret Material Stainless Steel
Fretwire Jumbo
Fret end Rounded
Fret Slotting Standard
Joint System Bolt-On
Tuning Standard
Gauge 09-42

BODY
Wood Mahogany
Chambered No
Binding No
Electronic cover
Others Wenge

TOP
Wood One Piece Curly Koa #6
Middle Veneer Maple

NECK
Bolt-On
Five Pieces + Scarf Jointed Headstock
Wood Maple\Wenge\Maple\Wenge\Maple
Flamed Maple\Wenge

FRETBOARD
Wood
Black Ebony
Radius 16"
Inlays None
Custom logo centered on the 12th fret.
Dots (side) Luminlays Blue\Black Ring
Binding White Abs

HEADSTOCK
Headstock Layout 7 in line (1)
Binding White Abs
Front cover wood 1 Matching top
Front cover wood 2 No
Back cover external
Maple - Hidden Scarf Joint
Matching neck
Back cover internal Wenge
Logo Color White

HARDWARE
7 String Evertune Black
7 String Hipshot Griplock Black
Pickup (Bridge)
7 String Modern Fluence Tosin Abasi Black Nickel PR
F-MS7-TB2
Cover No
Pickup (Neck)
7 String Modern Fluence Tosin Abasi Black Nickel PR
F-MS7-TB2
- Cover No
Nut
Graphtech
Truss Rod
Double Action
Carbon Fiber rods x2
Straplock
Dunlop Flush Straplock

ELECTRONICS
Potentiometer 1
MEC Volume
Knob 1
Hipshot Black w\O-ring
Potentiometer 2
MEC Tone
Knob 2
Hipshot Black w\O-ring
Switch 1
Di Marzio 3 Way Black
Switch 2
3 Way Mini Black
Jack Switchcraft Barrel Jack Output Black

FINISHING
Natural Satin
Filled top, open pore body


----------



## congalocke (Aug 19, 2018)

Mahogany Body


----------



## congalocke (Aug 21, 2018)

and the curly koa top...


----------



## Slaeyer (Aug 22, 2018)

That top is sick!


----------



## crackout (Aug 22, 2018)

Both body and top look mighty fine, it's their combination that doesn't appeal to me. Their colours are too close to each other.


----------



## congalocke (Aug 22, 2018)

crackout, What type of body would you enjoy seeing with that top?


----------



## crackout (Aug 22, 2018)

Either a darker shade like wengé or a lighter tone like maple, ash or alder.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Aug 22, 2018)

It's your build dude, do what you want.

i don't think it's really a problem, if it is, then have claudio put a lighter or darker colored laminate sandwiched between the body and the top (or use binding if you're into that). That would help demarcate the two woods and make it pop better.
basically like this:





or this:


----------



## crackout (Aug 22, 2018)

KnightBrolaire said:


> It's your build dude, do what you want.


No one is hijacking anything here. He asked for my opinion and I stated it.



> i don't think it's really a problem, if it is, then have claudio put a lighter or darker colored laminate sandwiched between the body and the top (or use binding if you're into that). That would help demarcate the two woods and make it pop better.


If you read the specs, that's exactly what he is planning to do. Both your examples feature woods of different colour regardless of the laminate in between. It won't pop that much in this case though.


----------



## congalocke (Aug 22, 2018)

Crackout, thanks for your response. 
Everyone, just making convo...I'm comfortable with my selections. ;-)
Enjoy the ride!


----------



## Samark (Aug 22, 2018)

That piece of Koa is...wow!

Please post as many pics as you can during the build process!


----------



## MoonJelly (Aug 23, 2018)

I dig that mahogany body so much I tried to buy it when it was for sale, it was sold within minutes of posting though. I guess knowing it went to Rusti is assurance your guitar will be awesome!


----------



## congalocke (Aug 26, 2018)

Neck Wood Change,
We're going with Flame Birds Eye. Couple of knots in the piece but he'll work around those...


----------



## congalocke (Oct 10, 2018)

Faded Scallop fretboard mockup...


----------



## Defyantly (Oct 10, 2018)

Beautiful woods! what made you decide to go with a semi-scallop instead of a full? I personally have never played a scalloped board so I don't really know the benefits.


----------



## MoonJelly (Oct 10, 2018)

A little extra pressure on those scalloped frets can give a bend or vibrato effect. This is especially convenient if you're playing on those high frets with limited space.


----------



## congalocke (Oct 10, 2018)

Defyantly said:


> Beautiful woods! what made you decide to go with a semi-scallop instead of a full? I personally have never played a scalloped board so I don't really know the benefits.


Thank you Defyantly...I had in mind the faded-scallop idea for a period of time. It's not necessary but I do like the convenience in the higher fret register when bending. I just had it done recently, (they actually misunderstood my request and started at the first fret, oi vey! pic attached) and I figured out that what I really want was a "bullet faded scallop". 
Again part artistic but helpful for my fingers in the upper register when bending which is usually just the higher strings. I do find that having the last 4 fully scalloped like a Jem works for me!


----------



## Defyantly (Oct 10, 2018)

Interesting. I might think about doing this on a future build just to try out. Will definitely be watching this build.


----------



## congalocke (Jan 4, 2019)

Solidifying some deets! So clean...


----------



## congalocke (Jan 4, 2019)

The back...


----------



## KR250 (Jan 4, 2019)

Oh yes, Evertune! I love mine, have converted from any other fixed bridge at this point.


----------



## ThtOthrPrsn (Jan 7, 2019)

I always love seeing Rusti's builds and Koa is a big +1 in my book! Looking forward to seeing how this turns out!


----------



## congalocke (Jan 7, 2019)

Just sold my Ibby...looks like my avatar will have to change soon. WOOT!!!


----------



## congalocke (Jan 7, 2019)

KR250 said:


> Oh yes, Evertune! I love mine, have converted from any other fixed bridge at this point.



True enough huh? I got that Evertune and Fishman Fluence DT's on my 6 string, (previous post) and after much debating on whether to have those installed on the 2027XVV decided that it was best to sell it and have a custom guitar made. 
So glad to come across Claudio's work on here. His builds ticked all the right aesthetics/quality boxes for me and I don't feel like I'm settling at all but rather that I'll have something that I'll be proud to own for the rest of my life.


----------



## KR250 (Jan 7, 2019)

I've been following his work and it looks amazing. I have a ESP EII that I can't convert to Evertune and have been trying to sell it ever since. You won't be disappointed. A slight learning curve, but I literally just check to make sure my tuning/intonation is perfect every few weeks or after string change....pick it up and hit record any time I want with no worry. Looking forward to seeing your build completed.


----------



## congalocke (Mar 29, 2019)




----------



## Defyantly (Mar 29, 2019)

Clean work man! Nice job.


----------



## congalocke (Apr 2, 2019)




----------



## congalocke (Apr 5, 2019)

First Rusti Paradox inline 7...




Those joints doe...


----------



## Deegatron (Apr 5, 2019)

Man this guy does clean work. it's painful...


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Apr 5, 2019)

Looking good!!!


----------



## congalocke (Apr 9, 2019)




----------



## crackout (Apr 9, 2019)

Clean workshops are the best workshops.


----------



## Albake21 (Apr 9, 2019)

congalocke said:


> View attachment 68413


Whats up with the metal pieces towards the bottom of the neck? Looks like where the neck screws would go.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Apr 9, 2019)

Albake21 said:


> Whats up with the metal pieces towards the bottom of the neck? Looks like where the neck screws would go.


Threaded inserts, my guess. T-nuts.


----------



## Albake21 (Apr 9, 2019)

LiveOVErdrive said:


> Threaded inserts, my guess. T-nuts.


Ah yeah that would make sense.


----------



## congalocke (Apr 29, 2019)

NGD getting closer and CLOSER!!!


----------



## pott (Apr 29, 2019)

Damn! A Rusty in the Seattle-area, that's awesome


----------



## congalocke (Apr 29, 2019)

Some neck shots of the roasted birdseye maple that might be of interest...


----------



## Deegatron (Apr 30, 2019)

Wow, just wow.... that guitar looks absolutely SAVAGE! very clean build....


----------



## cardinal (Apr 30, 2019)

Really nice looking work!


----------



## oneblackened (Apr 30, 2019)

Man this thing is nuts.


----------



## BlackMastodon (May 2, 2019)

Roasty toasty


----------



## congalocke (May 8, 2019)




----------



## MoonJelly (May 8, 2019)

OH my god, I love this guy's work.


----------



## Airhead (May 10, 2019)

Nice, but to many types of wood for my taste.


----------



## congalocke (Jul 11, 2019)




----------



## Albake21 (Jul 11, 2019)

Fuck me, I love Rusti's build. Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Defyantly (Jul 11, 2019)

Fucking beauty!!


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jul 12, 2019)

Gorgeous top and sweet minimalist inlay on the 12th.


----------



## Defyantly (Jul 12, 2019)

So how does she play?


----------



## congalocke (Jul 12, 2019)

Defyantly said:


> So how does she play?


Claudio still has it over in Italy but he might ship this coming Monday if he's done with pictures. If it plays half as good as it looks...


----------



## KR250 (Jul 12, 2019)

Looks great, Evertune for the win!


----------



## Samark (Jul 15, 2019)

You've got yourself a really special guitar that can be an heirloom 
Well spec'd and very well executed, enjoy it


----------

